
HN Feature Request: Allow linking to comments - savrajsingh
There are a lot of gems and insights buried in HN comments. Would be awesome if we could link directly to them, no?
======
shortformblog
You can. Hit the "XX hours ago" next to the username on a comment.

~~~
floatingatoll
_Would you like to know more?_

Stories and comments are both ?item=AAA links. I believe stories are just
considered 'top-level comments' internally. This comment is here:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23160530](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23160530)

If you want to link to one story/comment but scroll the browser window to
another comment, you _can_ use ?item=AAA#BBB, such as this:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23160367#23160530](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23160367#23160530)

But this won't work well when linking to anything where pagination has kicked
in. For example, this ?item=AAA#BBB won't work because #BBB is on page 2 of
AAA. You can try to hack around that, but essentially this only works for
small threads, not for pages-long ones, and especially should be avoided when
AAA is a story.

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11116274#11116349](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11116274#11116349)

------
dang
Hi Savraj! Can you be more specific? I link to specific comments all the time,
so am not sure what you mean.

